
Ever Wished Bill Watterson Would Return to the Comics Page? (2014) - Tomte
https://stephanpastis.wordpress.com/2014/06/07/ever-wished-that-calvin-and-hobbes-creator-bill-watterson-would-return-to-the-comics-page-well-he-just-did/
======
Noos
The gist of the article is that Watterson was a guest artist on Patsis's
Pearls Before Swine comic, and drew some panels on three of the daily strips.

Ironically, the strips reveal why Watterson was so successful, he was an
excellent artist in a time when most newspaper comics were illustrated poorly
or with idiosyncratic but only functional art. However he really only excelled
in the Sunday comics, which gave him room to express his wonderful art; the
dailies were much more friendly to the functional art he stood as a
counterpart to.

I don't think he has any intention of returning, though. I'm more surprised he
hasn't worked on anything at all since then; you'd think the graphic novel
format would be more amenable to him because of the control he could have; his
comic days seemed to be one fight after another with the powers that be.

